# ink cartridge chip



## Anonymous (Aug 27, 2010)

maybe some yield in this scrap chip...can have dozens of this


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 27, 2010)

If you had 1,000's you might have some "yield".

These could probably be added to gold fingers from cards
and soaked in acid peroxide (AP). I normally clean up
what I put in the AP by cutting off things like the small
black chip in the upper left hand corner.

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2010)

thanx for info... ill try to collect them


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 28, 2010)

You'd be better off taking the cartridges to Stapels or Office Max and getting the instore credit.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2010)

as i counted there would be around 0.1g in 100pieces if i will cut out only those gp blocks and process it like fingers. ill try maybe.. but i think its lot of manhours for small yield.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 29, 2010)

1,000 pieces for one gram of gold. 1 gram of gold is about $40
at todays gold prices. How many hours would it take to process
and refine that 1 gram of gold? McDonalds is hiring and they
probably pay better than minimum wage. 8)


----------



## johnny309 (Aug 29, 2010)

Not to mention that those cips(are the one that stores the number of printings...aka the cartridge is off even if you do the refill),can be reprogramed and sold for at least 5$ a piece.Think of good option before taking apart a thing that is still working.If is broke throw it in a pile that is start growing,if is not....maybe(and that's for sure) is worth more than the gold in it.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2010)

you right ...its not worth refinning... but anyway it pushed me to learn count properly yield in metric system... here in europe we dont use inches so much...
here is what i did

measures of gold plated part of chip... 20mmx5mm=1cm2
1cm2x0.0000762[30uin]=0.0000762cm3
0.0000762cm3x19.3=0.001470[g/pc]
0.001470x1000[pcs]=1.47g per 1000pcs in case that plating is 30uin


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2010)

thanx for idea johnny


----------



## texan (Aug 31, 2010)

If you collect all kinds of scrap and take things apart just to see how they are made like I do (used to drive my dad nuts) you will occassionally come across items such as these...save them back in the as I have seen called here the "low yeild" collection and recover the gold when there is a lag in availability of other higher yielding materials or the mood comes over you...as I have seen mentioned here "gold is gold" and "it all adds up."

Texan


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 28, 2010)

Most ink cartridges are worth between .50 and $6.5 each if you have volume and know a buyer. You are better off selling them whole.


----------

